# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  At your deli

## jar77

Boars head jerk turkey.  Pretty good.

----------


## Sweetness

very good.  Marley/Ninja turned me on to it in FL this summer.  Then they got it in finally at my store in Austin.  Now I get it all the time.  SUPER hot.  they also introduced me to Boars Head three pepper cheese and together SUPER DUPER HOT~!~

Try it!

----------


## Coco

Bought some at HEB after our trip. Love it!

----------


## Ti2m

I agree it's awesome.  They were sold out when we went back to get more.  I want to try it with some Buffalo Wild Wings Jerk sauce.

----------


## sbeth

I want to try it! I don't know where to get Boar's head around here though...

----------

